# Future Dash Releases...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hello,

Please see the following page for some of our upcoming releases. Thank you.

Dan


http://www.dash-motorsports.com/future.htm


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Jebbers Dan your gonna suck my vacation money out of me.. hope the kid likes Fort Worth again lol..


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm in line already.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Lenny, what do you have in stock now? I don't see anything at your site.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Dan!! Any news yet on the arm/gear plate?? Just wondering... Thanks!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I hope that nomad is scaled down to tjet size.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great News Dan ... I can't wait!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

w00t! I'm gonna have to hide some of that tax return money...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I hope that nomad is scaled down to tjet size.


It's a rather short car the way it is, shorter than many T-Jets. We're putting posts in it and adjusting the height.

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey Dan!! Any news yet on the arm/gear plate?? Just wondering... Thanks!!


We can pull the trigger on the armature at any time. The only thing holding me back is the enormous minimum order quantity the factory requires, which is in the tens of thousands... I'm working on getting the rest of the pieces of the chassis ready and will most likely be releasing a series of chassis that use this armature and many similar pieces (T-Jet, Magna-trac, non-magna trac), as well as upgrade/replacement gearplates for the JL/AW chassis (different ohm arms, brass gears, molded from lower friction plastic, etc...)

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Marko said:


> Lenny, what do you have in stock now? I don't see anything at your site.


Marko, 

With the lousy economy of the past year or so, we have been unable to bring out much of anything new. It seems things are changing somewhat and we hope to start cranking out many more new products.

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I assume the McL F1 is the road car, not an open wheeler, but it does not hurt to check. I also assume it is the road car, not the LM version? Still a very cool car though 

Which specific Tomy/AFX chassis will it fit, once the various clips are brought into play?

I recall you did a very nice can motor with Neo magnets. Any chance that too will make a comeback?


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Dan - speaking for the collectors and racers from long island thru central nj to the fellows in aberdeen - we can't wait... nomads, coupes i already see those slammed - chassis, gearplates you can't make enough - and a classic batmobile and hornet WOW...

good luck in the endeavor,
k-mac


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The F1 McLaren and the Ferrari Enzo have me very intrigued. Details ... details ... I need more details ...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ill definitely check out the AFX stuff. Now about that Atlas '37: Any plans to have a version for something other than the T-jet?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Can't Wait. Standing in line already.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Man I can't keep up with all these options. Knew i should have bought that case of 100 Tjet Chassis a few years ago when they were running around $600 er case.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Man I can't keep up with all these options. Knew i should have bought that case of 100 Tjet Chassis a few years ago when they were running around $600 er case.  rr


Doh!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nomad, Nomad, Nomad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

think im gonna get a couple dozen to resale on ebay. in a couple years .


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Great news Dan! Time to squirrel away some money..

Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I want this stuff now.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

Great news! Keep it coming. gp :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

lenny said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please see the following page for some of our upcoming releases. Thank you.
> 
> ...




Great news Dan. 

I've been wanting an original Batmobile for years. Yours will do the job. Everything else sounds great as well. 

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool news!! Late May for the dynamic duo and the hornet!!! Sweet!!!! (taking pre-orders now... save a buck!!!) Check out the on-line store for details!!! Great price either way!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A nomad, batmobile and a 36 coupe? For T-Jets?? Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Is the Batmobile kit going to be painted and striped, or just black? I will buy multiples if the body comes pre-painted. If the body just comes in black,what is the difference between this kit and the Road Race Replicas kit?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> Is the Batmobile kit going to be painted and striped, or just black? I will buy multiples if the body comes pre-painted. If the body just comes in black,what is the difference between this kit and the Road Race Replicas kit?


Road Rage Replicas is lots more expensive, resin, and run by Phil......:tongue:
sooooooo Dan gets my money.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The biggest difference will be a injection molded plastic body verses a resin cast. There is a huge difference in price, and durability.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TUFFONE said:


> what is the difference between this kit and the Road Race Replicas kit?


...about $16


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Durability*



lenny said:


> ...about $16


hahahahahahaha!

yeah there's that...

and the fact that I...er...they have yet to explode any Dash body on a wall shot...(and god knows those pesky grandkids have tried) 

Sadly, while the are a good looking product. the same cannot always be said for brand R.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

How did these slip through the crack and onto fleabay?
Dammmmmn Nice


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

ED I have all those VW's for sale.Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

are there any other new colors of anything else? i did see a purple hot rod, but couldn't tell if it was painted by the seller or bought that way?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I still think the black one should have been the 8 ball!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great looking set! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great job on the color palette. :thumbsup:All good lookers. I think there's 10 colors. Not pictured are the black and blue with a red/white stripe vs black/white. nd


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> How did these slip through the crack and onto fleabay?
> Dammmmmn Nice


 I want them all.


----------

